# Savory Cheesecake Ideas



## Wyogal (Jul 16, 2009)

Inspired by the "Hello from Montana" thread, i thought i'd start one for savory cheesecake ideas.
Included on that thread are chili cheesecake, and a closely related chipotle cheesecake.
Also:
Bleu cheese w/ walnut crust
sun-dried tomatoes, pine nut-based crust, with pesto sauce
Lemon, roasted garlic, asparagus

Thanks to PrincessFiona60!!!

What are some other ideas?

(use a regular cheesecake recipe, leave out the sugar, go from there!)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 16, 2009)

After supper I'll see if I can find my Crawfish cheesecake recipe....

HERE is one to give you the idea........

Have Fun!!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 16, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........................


----------



## merstar (Jul 16, 2009)

Smoked Salmon Cheesecake. 
Serve as appetizer with crackers or cocktail breads.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 16, 2009)

my aunt used to make a caviar cheesecake. everyone loved and raved about it. i like unmolested (sweet) cheesecake!! LOL


----------



## merstar (Jul 16, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i like unmolested (sweet) cheesecake!! LOL



Me too!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 16, 2009)

merstar said:


> Me too!


well i do molest it a little bit ..................... with cherry topping!!


----------



## merstar (Jul 17, 2009)

msmofet said:


> well i do molest it a little bit ..................... with cherry topping!!



Ha! Love your sense of humor!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2009)

I once made sun dried tomato and black olive mini cheesecakes with old cheddar and cream cheese.  They were a hit at the event, an appetizer luncheon.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 17, 2009)

Certainly sounds good in a different way LPB. I am too use to the beaten path. A change in flavor factors are on my horizon.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

merstar said:


> Ha! Love your sense of humor!


 thank you!! muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I once made sun dried tomato and black olive mini cheesecakes with old cheddar and cream cheese. They were a hit at the event, an appetizer luncheon.


old cheddar? does it belong to AARP?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Savory Cheesecakes!*

Fantastic Wyogal!  I'm getting all kinds of ideas.  While I love regular cheesecake, I'm not much of a sweets eater.  Although I do like making sweets and desserts, I just don't eat them.

<busy writing down all the ideas> Thanks everyone!



Wyogal said:


> Inspired by the "Hello from Montana" thread, i thought i'd start one for savory cheesecake ideas.
> Included on that thread are chili cheesecake, and a closely related chipotle cheesecake.
> Also:
> Bleu cheese w/ walnut crust
> ...


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> old cheddar? does it belong to AARP?



Not sure what you mean by that but here we have strong/old/aged cheddar - it is the same as sharp cheddar.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Not sure what you mean by that but here we have strong/old/aged cheddar - it is the same as sharp cheddar.


 oh ok we have sharp, extra sharp and extra extra sharp and cabot brand has one called seriously sharp


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 18, 2009)

Seriously sharp? Why do I not have stores with those type items in them :-(


At least I can stay up late, and be entertained by the sweet peeps on line 

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Seriously sharp? Why do I not have stores with those type items in them :-(
> 
> 
> At least I can stay up late, and be entertained by the sweet peeps on line
> ...


 *Cabot Cheese Click Here*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2009)

Have to get some of that seriously cheddar from Cabot.  I love their sharp cheddar, so does my spoiled cat.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have to get some of that seriously cheddar from Cabot. I love their sharp cheddar, so does my spoiled cat.


 it's excellent!!


----------

